

Google Is Exploring an Alternative to Cookies for Ad Tracking - applecore
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/19/google-is-exploring-an-alternative-to-cookies-for-ad-tracking/

======
nivla
"Google could create an anonymous identifier, tied to users of its Chrome
browser on a specific device, that advertisers would use to target ads."

Wait what? Thats even worse for privacy. So incognito mode is a bust I guess?
I thought with all the NSA revelations, we should be working against such
tracking methods not towards it!

~~~
bsullivan01
_> >Wait what? Thats even worse for privacy. So incognito mode is a bust I
guess? I thought with all the NSA revelations, we should be working against
such tracking methods not towards it!_

Duh! Google has their agenda and that's collecting as much info as possible to
better monetize you and your grandma. I know you don't believe their crap
about empowering you or your privacy. They are essentially a for-profit NSA.

~~~
yuhong
I don't believe claims like this, but on this matter, this needs to be traced:

[http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3891677&cid=44076497](http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=3891677&cid=44076497)

An important information from the "confidential" studies here for example
would be what kind of monitors were tested

------
TheLoneWolfling
An "identifier, tied to users of its Chrome browser on a specific device, that
advertisers would use to target ads"

Isn't that the most common definition of a cookie now? What's the difference
between this and a cookie?

~~~
forgottenpass
_What 's the difference between this and a cookie?_

This not-quite-a-cookie wouldn't be suppressed by the technical mechanisms
springing up to suppress cookies.

